# Yates Cider Mill



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Went to yates cider mill. Today went 0 for 2. Water is really high. Called paint creek and they said that last rain brought in a few fish and they are all spent but therer is a lot more to come. So dont give up. talk to one guy that had one on for a while but that was about it.

------------------
Dan the Fisherman


----------

